# GFK Bootsumbau HILFE ! ! !



## kaizr (31. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

anbei ein paar Bilder zu dem Projekt.











Kann der obere blaue Teil einfach abgerissen werdeN? Bzw. an einigen Stellen herausgefräst werden? Oder verliert das Boot dadurch komplett die Stabilität?

Denn vorne sollte ein Podest zum Vertikalangeln hin.

mfg


----------



## Dorschbremse (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: GFK Bootsumbau HILFE ! ! !*

Schau mal im Bereich des Süllrandes nach, ob Ober- und Unterschale verschraubt oder laminiert wurden.

Ist die Verbindung laminiert, kann man mit einem scharfen Stechbeitel und einem Hammer die Verbindung lösen und die Oberschale abnehmen.
Wenn Du die Oberschale abnimmst, musst man im Umkehrschluss die Unterschale neu aussteifen, damit sie Ihre Formstabilität behält. Das heisst- neuen Süllrand mitttels Holz und Gfk- Gelege konstruieren.
Die Arbeiten dafür stehen aber in keinem Verhältniss zum nutzen.
An Deiner Stelle würde ich die Oberschale entsprechend des Platzbedarfes ausfräsen, aber dabei die Seitenränder stehenlassen.

Wenn Du erst mal einen kleine Überblick haben willst was auf Dich zukommt, schau mal da rein http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=196874&highlight=Shetland+Alaska

Viel Erfolg und viele Bilder machen


----------



## kaizr (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: GFK Bootsumbau HILFE ! ! !*

Danke schonmal, in Deinem Fred sind nützliche Dinge.

Also Du denkst also, dass wenn ich den blauen Rahmen als solches stehen lasse, kann ich innerhalb komplett wie wild rumflexen?

Wie schauts eigentlich mit der Schwimmhöhe aus`? Kann das abgeschätzt werden`? Weil irgendwie hab ich kein Plan wie das Teil im Wasser liegt. Zum probieren isses grad eher schlecht.

Es war mal eine Segeljolle und dieser Steg in der Mitte diente als Aufnahme für das Schwert. Von unten ist das Loch auch gut zu sehen, aber alleine bekam ich das Boot nich umgedreht (heute).

Kann das ohne bedenken rausgeflext werden und dann einfach wieder zulaminieren?


----------



## volkerm (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: GFK Bootsumbau HILFE ! ! !*

Hallo,

bevor ich da eine Stunde Arbeit reinstecken würde, würde ich mich im Boote- Forum anmelden, und dort die Fragen stellen.
Da Schwertaufnahme, war das ein Sechler.
Der Rumpf hat ganz andere hydrostatische und hydrodynamische Eigenschaften als ein Angelboot.

Frag die Profis im Boote- Forum.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Dorschbremse (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: GFK Bootsumbau HILFE ! ! !*



kaizr schrieb:


> Danke schonmal, in Deinem Fred sind nützliche Dinge.
> Is nich mein Strang, sondern Volkers.
> 
> Also Du denkst also, dass wenn ich den blauen Rahmen als solches stehen lasse, kann ich innerhalb komplett wie wild rumflexen? Jepp, solangs mit Sinn und Verstand gemacht wird.
> ...


 Schwertaufnahme und co (sowohl das Gewicht als auch der Rest des Rumpfdesigns lassen sowohl die anstehende Arbeit um ein vielfaches steigen als auch vermuten, daß Du trotz aller Mühe und Anstrengungen das Boot nicht so nutzen werden können wirst wie Du es wünscht.
Da nützt alles Geld reinbuttern nix.

Lass das mit der Plattform sein, hau ein wenig Farbe drüber, hab noch zwei- drei Jahre Spass damit und spar auf ein Boot das Deinen Anforderungen gerecht werden kann.

Ansonsten hat Volker schon den passenden Wink gegeben.

Gruß, Kai


----------



## kaizr (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: GFK Bootsumbau HILFE ! ! !*

Denke so werde ich das auch machen.

Das sollte auch kein riesiges Umbauprojekt werden. Lediglich so fertig gebaut werden, dass wir dieses Sommer ein wenig fischen gehen können.

Dann werde ich wohl die Schweraufnahme bestehen lassen. Bzw. ich messe das Ganze nochmal genau durch.

Sobald wir was gemacht haben werden bilder folgen.

MfG Fabian


----------



## volkerm (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: GFK Bootsumbau HILFE ! ! !*

Hallo Fabian,

mach die kleine Nummer.
Diese ganze Bass- Boat- Euphorie passt auch zur hiesigen Fischerei nicht.
Schau Dir mal die Bilder an, bei welchen Wetter- und (nicht)- Wellenverhältnissen die Jungs über die Seen braten.
Ich habe, z.B., mir das Shetland- Boot deswegen angetan, weil ich eben auch bei mehr als zwei oder drei bft. noch fischen möchte.
Dann hat das aber auch gleich diese Dimension.
Freibord um 90 cm.
Ich stelle morgen mal ein Bild im Größenvergleich mit einem Golf rein.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Hechtpaule (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: GFK Bootsumbau HILFE ! ! !*

Hi kaizr,

ganz ehrlich ? - den Kahn kannste zum angeln vergessen. Ein großartiger Umbau kostet viel Geld und viel Zeit. Ob das dann erzielte Ergebnis befriedigend sein wird, wage ich zu bezweiflen. Diese Art von Booten sind zudem sehr "kippelig"

Mein Tipp wäre, poliere das Ding ordentlich auf das es optisch was hermacht und verklopp es. Von dem Erlös und der Summe, die du für den Umbau eingeplant hast bekommst du schon ein deutlich besseres, für deine Zwecke geeignetes Boot. 

Schönen Gruß

Paul


----------



## kaizr (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: GFK Bootsumbau HILFE ! ! !*

Danke für die Antworten.

Ist nicht so eine einfache Entscheidung.

Dann frage ich mal anders. Was darf denn ein Boot mit Trailer kosten, damit ich gescheit auf Zander usw. angeln kann. Es muss nicht küstentauglich sein.

lediglich 5m lang und cirka 1,8m breit. So wie dieses Boot auch.

Wir werden es einfach mal zu Wasser lassen und testen wie es sich verhält. Verkauf kommt nicht in Frage, da wir das von einem Bekannten geschenkt bekommen haben. Das wäre dann nich fair, oder wir beteiligen ihn an dem Gewinn.


----------



## Hechtpaule (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: GFK Bootsumbau HILFE ! ! !*

Hi kaizr,

die Frage ist doch nicht was es kosten darf, sondern was du bereit bist zu zahlen, bzw. zahlen kannst - und was du erwartest. Auf welchen Gewässern willst du angeln ? - gibbet da Slippmöglichkeiten ? hast du evtl. die Möglichkeit, einen festen Liegeplatz am Gewässer anzumieten ? - Motor ja/nein und wenn ja, welchen (Verbrenner oder Elektro) ? - Hast du einen SBF ? - wenn nicht, ist bei 5 PS Schicht im Schacht und die Größe des Bootes damit schon eingeschränkt. Hast du ein Auto mit dem du einen Hänger ziehen kannst ? 

Ich weis, viele Fragen, aber ohne deine genauen Vorstellungen/Voraussetzungen zu kennen ist die Beantwortung deiner Fragen nicht so einfach.

Schönen Gruß

Paul


----------



## kaizr (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: GFK Bootsumbau HILFE ! ! !*

Hallo,

also ich möchte damit hauptsächlich damit auf der Eider oder auf Seen angeln.

Motorisiert wird er einmal testweise mit 5ps, aber ich mache diesen Winter meinen Führerschein und werde dann einen 25ps Motor oder etvl. größer kaufen.

Was die Kosten betrifft ist es schwierig. Ich denke Kosten/Nutzen muss im verhältnis stehen. Für den ersten Einsatz sollte max. 500-800 € reinwandern. Allerdings ohne Trailer und Motor.

Trailer wird so bei 500-800 € liegen und der Motor mit 5ps ist schon vorhanden.

Das Boot soll auch nur geslippt werden. Anlagen dafür sind vorhanden. Es soll dieses Sommer den Ersteinsatz haben und dann im Winter (soweit die Stabilität gefällt) komplett innen ausgebaut werden.


----------



## Dorschbremse (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: GFK Bootsumbau HILFE ! ! !*

Guck doch mal da rein http://www.boatshop24.com/de/suche?...=&B1=SUCHEN&changed=&lang=de&LOCCOUNTRY_ID=DE


----------



## Hechtpaule (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: GFK Bootsumbau HILFE ! ! !*

Hi kaizr,

für das Geld bekommst du schon einen angeltauglichen Kahn aber sicherlich keinen vernünftigen, den du innen ausbauen kannst oder schon ausgebaut ist. Auch wirst du ein größeres Boot mit 5 PS nicht so bewegen können wie mit 25 PS - vergleiche, wie das das Ding mit 5 oder 25 PS läuft dürften schwer, wenn nicht gar unmöglich sein. Ein 25 PS Motor ist zudem schwer - d. h. der Kahn muss dann schon entsprechend groß sein. Außerdem wirst du für € 500,00 - € 800,00 höchstens einen 25 PS Motor bekommen, der aus'm letzten Loch pfeift.

Hast du schon Erfahrung mit Bootsangeln ? - Wenn du nur hin und wieder auf's Wasser willst oder kannst, würde ich 
kein großes Boot kaufen. Die Dinger sind schwer und das Slippen erfordert Erfahrung. Ein leichtes Boot kannste zur Not alleine händeln und somit auch alleine angeln gehen.

Schönen Gruß

Paul


----------



## Hechtpaule (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: GFK Bootsumbau HILFE ! ! !*

Dorschbremse hat sich vorgedrängelt |supergri - schau 'mal in den Link - da sind einige brauchbare Boote zu finden.

Schönen Gruß

Paul


----------



## Dorschbremse (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: GFK Bootsumbau HILFE ! ! !*



Hechtpaule schrieb:


> Außerdem wirst du für € 500,00 - € 800,00 höchstens einen 25 PS Motor bekommen, der aus'm letzten Loch pfeift.




Nö!!!
Veto! 
Gegenbeweis... noch nicht mal Ebay gegriffen|supergri  http://www.boote-forum.de/showthread.php?t=118328

Bitteschön


----------



## Hechtpaule (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: GFK Bootsumbau HILFE ! ! !*

Hi Dorschbremse,

wow, das ist wirklich ein guter Preis für einen solchen Motor - macht einen guten Eindruck das Ding. Nehme meinen Einwand hiermit zurück. 

Schönen Gruß

Paul


----------



## kaizr (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: GFK Bootsumbau HILFE ! ! !*

Ein anderes Boot kaufen kommt derzeit aber nicht in Frage. 

In 1-2 Jahren wollte ich ohnehin ein fertiges Boot kaufen das auch ostseetauglich ist.

Es geht mir ja auch um den Spaß an der Freude etwas zu bauen. Es ist halt nur die Frage gewesen ob ich da überhaupt von Wasserstabilität sprechen kann, denn das Schwert will ich nicht einbauen.

Irgendetwas wird def. gemacht. Ein 5PS Yamaha habe ich rumliegen und für den ersten Einsatz wird das auch zum Test gehen. Wir werden dann noch ein 15Ps Motor mitnehmen und schauen was sich dabei tut, bzw. auch nicht.


----------



## Dorschbremse (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: GFK Bootsumbau HILFE ! ! !*

Also den 15er wirste nicht brauchen, da das Boot vom Rumpfaufbau her kein Gleiter ist.
Die Rumpfgeschwindigkeit wirste bei 5PS mit zwei Personen locker erreichen.
Davon abgesehen wird der 15er durch den Schub das Heck weiter runterdrücken und den Bug leicht nach oben. Ob der vorhandene Spiegel derartig "verqueren" Fahrzuständen von der Hebelkraft her gewachsen ist, wage ich zu bezweifeln.

Wenn Du unbedingt was am Boot ändern willst, laminiere den Schwerkasten unten zu, tausche das vergammelte Holz vom Spiegel aus (oder verstärke ihn zumindest mit einem U-Profil).
Und wenn Du meinst dann noch was für den geradeauslauf tun zu müssen, dann laminiere zwei 30mm Leisten jeweils 20cm aussermittig am Heckbereich.


----------



## Hechtpaule (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: GFK Bootsumbau HILFE ! ! !*

Hi kaizr,

na dann viel Spass beim Testen - wegen eines möglichen Umbaus deines Kahns würde ich dir, wie Volker geschrieben hat, raten dich im Boote Forum anzumelden und dort deine Umbaupläne zu posten. Die Jungs da haben echt Ahnung und können dir, was bootsspezifische Umbauten etc. angeht, sicherlich weiterhelfen und entsprechende Tipss und Ratschlage geben.

Wäre schön, wenn du uns hier auf dem Laufenden hälst. Das Thema interessiert sicher auch andere.

Danke + schönen Gruß

Paul


----------



## kaizr (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: GFK Bootsumbau HILFE ! ! !*

Das sind doch schonmal super Tipps.

Ich habe mich auch im Bootsforum eingetragen und auch gleiches berichtet. Werde aber hier alles auf dem Laufenden halten und bin nach wie vor für jeden Tipp dankbar.

Du denkst also 5ps reichen? Das ist doch schonmal gut. Ich will ja auch kein Wasserski fahren. Lediglich ein wenig vertikalangeln betreiben.

Wenn ich gefallen daran finden sollte, wovon ich ausgehe, werde ich dann eh ein neues Boot in absehbarer Zeit kaufen.

Das mit deinen Verstärkungen am Spiegel macht auf jeden Fall Sinn. Das hatte ich auch vor. Ich werde auch alle einzelnen Schritte hier mit Bildern hinterlegen.


----------



## volkerm (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: GFK Bootsumbau HILFE ! ! !*

Moin,

hier das Bild.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## kaizr (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: GFK Bootsumbau HILFE ! ! !*

Das ist auf jeden Fall mal groß.


----------



## Hechtpaule (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: GFK Bootsumbau HILFE ! ! !*

Hi Volker,

sieht ja nicht schlecht aus dein Kahn #6 - mehr Bilder und Daten - bitte  bitte

Gibbet hier eigentlich einen Trööt speziel für Angelboote ??? - habe bisher noch nix gefunden ;+

Wäre doch 'mal eine Idee, oder ?

Schönen Gruß

Paul


----------



## volkerm (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: GFK Bootsumbau HILFE ! ! !*

Hallo Paul,

gehört hier eigentlich nicht rein; dazu gibt es einen Trööt unter Kutterangeln, Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt.
Die Idee mit einer Rubrik Angelboote- Auf- und Umbauten finde ich auch ganz gut.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Hechtpaule (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: GFK Bootsumbau HILFE ! ! !*

Hi Volker,

danke für den Hinweis - schaue da 'mal rein (hat mich bisher nicht interessiert, die Rubrik, da nur Hochseeangeln erwähnt ist |rotwerden)

Halte das aber trotzdem für eine gute Idee - 'mal an die Admins/Mods gerichtet 

Schönen Gruß

Paul


----------



## volkerm (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: GFK Bootsumbau HILFE ! ! !*

Hallo Kollegen,

ich schreibe Thomas mal an.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## kaizr (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: GFK Bootsumbau HILFE ! ! !*

Das wäre ne gute Idee.

Dann werde ich da den weiteren Verlauf poste und na klar auch die einzelnen Stufen.


----------



## volkerm (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: GFK Bootsumbau HILFE ! ! !*

Ist passiert!


----------



## Hechtpaule (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: GFK Bootsumbau HILFE ! ! !*



> ich schreibe Thomas mal an.


 
Danke Volker #6

Schönen Gruß

Paul


----------

